
Ask HN: Urgent Need an email provider that would never black-hole incoming email - info_master
Hi guys!  All email providers I know of throw some of the emails I receive in the black-hole (doesn&#x27;t bounce so the sender doesn&#x27;t know I didn&#x27;t receive them). I need an email provider that would never never never do such thing. Throwing 0.01% of my emails in the black-hole is too much for me: what I need is 0%. I don&#x27;t care if it&#x27;s Viagra spam, let me sort that myself.<p>Please let me know if you have any suggestions (free is great, but paid is also OK)!
======
byoung2
I think you would have to run your own email server for that (but you will
likely not have the same uptime as a cloud provider, resulting in lost
messages anyway). All of the cloud providers have to filter spam as a selling
point to their users, and at scale they have to blackhole them for efficiency
(pipe to /dev/null instead of storing the same viagra email for millions of
users). Also for security if they detect a known virus they may want to delete
it rather than let users risk spreading it.

------
microcolonel
Set up a Postfix or OpenSMTPD and make sure you have a TLS certificate. Other
than that you should be fine.

~~~
info_master
If I want to keep a copy of the emails on my server, then forward a copy on my
Gmail, what would be the way to go? Postfix or OpenSMTPD?

